# Checking Out At A Grocery Store Yesterday- A First!



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2019)

I am scanning a bunch of yogurt cups @ 0.47 ea. and suddenly I see "Marinade $2.67". I did not buy any such item. I notified the person near the self checkout area and h cleared it. I have never seen that happen ever. This ever happen to anyone here?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2019)

*Interesting. I do not usually use the self check out, so no have not seen it.  Was there someone on another check out scanning as well?  Wonder if there was some sort of glitch in the system?  Did all the cups have the same scan code? Just wondering if the system "read" one incorrectly, or the one scan code had the wrong POS (point of sale) info registered to it.
I have always believed that the more you advance technology, the more can go hay wire*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2019)

Nope!

I did have one that refused to give me my coins when I finished paying.

I assume that it was because the coin dispenser was empty but it became an ordeal explaining it twice to the overseer at the self-checkout station then being sent to the customer service window to stand in line etc....


----------



## Llynn (Nov 10, 2019)

I refuse to use self checkout. I walked out of Home Depot this past week when I was offered no option except doing the store's work for them. Lowes was happy to sell me what I wanted......checkout clerk and all.


----------



## Trade (Nov 10, 2019)

Llynn said:


> I refuse to use self checkout. I walked out of Home Depot this past week when I was offered no option except doing the store's work for them. Lowes was happy to sell me what I wanted......checkout clerk and all.



Both Home Depot and Lowes here have those damned self checkouts. And they both do their best to force you to use them by never having enough lanes with cashiers open. So you're left with the option of waiting in line at the one checkout that has a cashier behind half a dozen people who also hate the self check-outs or going to one of the self checkouts that has no one waiting.


----------



## Trade (Nov 10, 2019)

This is one of the reasons I do most of my grocery shopping at Publix. So far they have resisted the move to those self check-outs. And they also make keeping their stores and their parking lots clean a priority. And they maintain their shopping carts. Sure, their prices are a little higher but it's worth it not to have to shop at someplace like Walmart where you feel like you're shopping in some third world country.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 10, 2019)

Lol...Trade, I’ve been going to the Wal-Mart supermarket for the last year, they don’t have self check out either I think it depends where you live what the store is like. I loved Publix when I lived in the south but moving back north we have Stop n Shop & Shaw’s in my area which are way more expensive then Publix.. I wish Costco was close to me I’d be a happy shopper!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

Trade said:


> Both Home Depot and Lowes here have those damned self checkouts. And they both do their best to force you to use them by never having enough lanes with cashiers open. So you're left with the option of waiting in line at the one checkout that has a cashier behind half a dozen people who also hate the self check-outs or going to one of the self checkouts that has no one waiting.


precisely the same thing happens here.. very annoying..and then they wonder why we shop online...


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 12, 2019)

There's always two sides to the story. I prefer self checkout . I hate standing in line with a few items and there are carts ahead of me filled to the brim. The one without the self checkout has beer lanes and I have no choice.
Also. If I have remembered one item I can go back and get it without having to stand in line again. Walmart now. Self checkout no cash. Debit or credit card. Not a problem. I rarely carry much cash anymore.
Safeway is great. They have an attendant at the self checkout in case of a problem.
Shop online? Never for me. It's more difficult and time consuming than self checkout. Some people like chatting with the cashier. Join a social club.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 12, 2019)

I prefer going to a checkout person too and I like it if they have the speedy checkout line for 20 items or less that makes it better when I only have a few things. I’m not too keen on self check out because I’m not being paid the cashiers wages lol


----------



## oldmontana (Nov 12, 2019)

Llynn said:


> I refuse to use self checkout. I walked out of Home Depot this past week when I was offered no option except doing the store's work for them. Lowes was happy to sell me what I wanted......checkout clerk and all.


 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At our Home Depot you have a choice.  I like a choice.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 12, 2019)

The self check out lines sometimes are longer at the local WalMart than the ones with clerks.


----------



## TravelinMan (Nov 12, 2019)

From my experience, I have to look at my receipt even if a human checks me out because a bar code may be scanned incorrectly by them.  I, too, prefer the self-checkout.  But if there is only the option to be checked out by a clerk, I really appreciate the cash registers that show you the price of each item that is scanned.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Interesting. I do not usually use the self check out, so no have not seen it.  Was there someone on another check out scanning as well?  Wonder if there was some sort of glitch in the system?  Did all the cups have the same scan code? Just wondering if the system "read" one incorrectly, or the one scan code had the wrong POS (point of sale) info registered to it.
> I have always believed that the more you advance technology, the more can go hay wire*


Yes there was one other person scanning but that is nothing new especially on the weekends. All the yogurt cups were the same price.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 12, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I prefer going to a checkout person too and I like it if they have the speedy checkout line for 20 items or less that makes it better when I only have a few things. I’m not too keen on self check out because I’m not being paid the cashiers wages lol


You can accumulate money but you can't accumulate time. Standing in line waiting to be served looking at the magazines or waiting for someone to find that quarter isn't a fun day for me. 20 items or less? No one obeys that rule and the store will do nothing about it.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> You can accumulate money but you can't accumulate time. Standing in line waiting to be served looking at the magazines or waiting for someone to find that quarter isn't a fun day for me. 20 items or less? No one obeys that rule and the store will do nothing about it
> 
> The majority of time so I don’t wait very long so it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 13, 2019)

Don't use the self check out. But Kroger has a person there just to help those in line. She stays pretty busy as everybody seems to have a problem using it.  I use the 15 or less line.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Don't use the self check out. But Kroger has a person there just to help those in line. She stays pretty busy as everybody seems to have a problem using it.  I use the 15 or less line.


In my opinion and I have told the attendant not to jump in too quickly because you will never learn to use the self checkout.  Just because I'm old doesn't mean I'm brain dead.
I have to tell them in a nice way, please, that I know how to use the system, so let me finish.
And the system asks how you want your receipt.  Printed out or e mail to your computer.  They try to get your e-mail address, so just go to cancel so you can finish.
It takes me awhile to adapt to the software on all the self checkouts around town.
Shoppers Drug Mart, Safeway, Walmart, Canadian Tire.

Now that everyone is catching on the lineups at Walmart for the self checkout are getting longer.


----------



## Knight (Nov 13, 2019)

Another benefit of retirement is shopping during the day when there are less people. 
Even then it depends on the quantity of what needs to be checked out so it's a matter of choice. 

The only caveat is when I shop, I go in get what is needed. When my wife is there somehow things I never knew existed wind up in the shopping cart.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2019)

Knight said:


> Another benefit of retirement is shopping during the day when there are less people.
> Even then it depends on the quantity of what needs to be checked out so it's a matter of choice.
> 
> The only caveat is when I shop, I go in get what is needed. When my wife is there somehow things I never knew existed wind up in the shopping cart.


Saw this years ago, _"Men go to buy. Women go to shop."_


----------



## terry123 (Nov 13, 2019)

I have a list, get what I want and that's it. No need to shop around for me.  My two grown daughters could always stay in stores looking. Not me. If there is something I am considering buying I will check it out online first. Being on a fixed retirement income I watch my purchases. Still trying to get rid of stuff.  Finally making a dent in the books and collectibles.  If it doesn't still mean something to me it is given to someone that loves it or to Salvation Army or Goodwill.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 13, 2019)

delete


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 13, 2019)

I see this issue at Wal-Mart. The price is correct, but the description is wrong.


----------



## 911 (Nov 13, 2019)

I don’t have any of the problems that all of you have. I change between self checkout and using the cashier. With everyone using scanners, it doesn’t take long to get through either line.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 13, 2019)

I don't mind self checkout as I can check the price and name as I scan but wish that Walmart would stop talking to me!


----------



## Macfan (Nov 14, 2019)

If the only option is self checkout, I have no problem going somewhere else to do my shopping. If a store employee offers to help you through the self checkout, is it truly self checkout then? I prefer to interact with a human cashier and will continue to do so for the duration of time I have left on this wonderful world. Don...


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2019)

Macfan said:


> If the only option is self checkout, I have no problem going somewhere else to do my shopping. If a store employee offers to help you through the self checkout, is it truly self checkout then? I prefer to interact with a human cashier and will continue to do so for the duration of time I have left on this wonderful world. Don...


The only option I have sometimes is no self checkout and having to stand in line.
I will frequent the stores with self checkout because then I have an option.
Today.  Two items. In and out. It depends on the person who is doing the shopping.
It's rare to see a store with only self checkout options.


----------



## Macfan (Nov 14, 2019)

Camper6, I suppose it comes down to personal choice, as so many things do. Choice is good and I'm glad we have them to choose from. Like some have implied, self checkout makes me feel like a pseudo employee without the pay or benefits, I'll pass but hold no ill will towards those that opt in  . Don...


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 14, 2019)

Self-serve checkout is fine if it’s just one or two items but I certainly don’t want to do it with more than four or five items it’s a big pain and I’m not being paid by the company to be a cashier. And I certainly don’t get a reduction in cost for my groceries LOL


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2019)

Macfan said:


> Camper6, I suppose it comes down to personal choice, as so many things do. Choice is good and I'm glad we have them to choose from. Like some have implied, self checkout makes me feel like a pseudo employee without the pay or benefits, I'll pass but hold no ill will towards those that opt in  . Don...


Ah what the heck some stores make you bag your own groceries but the price is good. I don't feel like an employee. I feel like I am doing myself a favor. All these new concepts are an experiment. If it doesn't work it will be gone. ATM machines are here to stay because they are available 24 hours a day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2019)

I *hate* those self check out things! I haven't had that happen but I have needed help because an item wasn't scanning or something else went wrong. What makes it so bad is I only used the self scanner because I was in a hurry and it wound up taking up too much extra time.


----------



## Red Cinders (Dec 10, 2019)

I haven't had this happen at self checkout yet, but I do keep a close eye on everything scanned.  A mistake is easier to spot when at self checkout than when a cashier is running the items through quickly and talking to you.  Sometimes I feel like such a creep because I'm staring at the register when a cashier is checking me out rather than looking them in the eye.  

Walmart is now a desirable store for me to shop since they installed the really good self checkouts.  I grab a few things, self checkout immediately, and I'm out of the store quickly.  I never thought I would enjoy shopping at Walmart!

I agree with those who don't like self checkout at Lowes or Home Depot.  You can usually find a cashier at Lowes, but Home Depot tries to force you into using their self checkout.  It's difficult with the type of merchandise they sell.  I'll wait in line to have the cashier ring me out at these stores, but I'll go to Lowes before Home Depot simply because they have more cashiers.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 10, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I *hate* those self check out things! I haven't had that happen but I have needed help because an item wasn't scanning or something else went wrong. What makes it so bad is I only used the self scanner because I was in a hurry and it wound up taking up too much extra time.


If it's not scanning at the self checkout, then it won't scan at the cashier. And then the cashier has to phone someone to fix it. Bar codes are bar codes no matter where they are scanned.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm old *AND *close to "brain dead" as someone mentioned.  I've only used the self-checkout twice, both times accompanied by one of my teen aged grand-daughters.  Or I should say, my grand-daughter used the check-out while accompanied by me!!


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I am scanning a bunch of yogurt cups @ 0.47 ea. and suddenly I see "Marinade $2.67". I did not buy any such item. I notified the person near the self checkout area and h cleared it. I have never seen that happen ever. This ever happen to anyone here?



No it's never happened to me. What did the self checkout overseer say about it? They're usually very helpful.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 13, 2019)

My only complaint with self checkout is when the "Assistant" is nowhere to be found. I hardly ever use cashiers


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Dec 13, 2019)

I try to only use self check out.  Scan a few items, pop in my SouthWest card and I am gone!  No waiting in line. No watching every item the person in front of you is getting. No chit chat with the counter or bagger...”oh, I’ve always want to try that brand, do you like them? Blablabla.

Im back in my car before you are halfway through the regular line.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 14, 2019)

DaveA said:


> I'm old *AND *close to "brain dead" as someone mentioned.  I've only used the self-checkout twice, both times accompanied by one of my teen aged grand-daughters.  Or I should say, my grand-daughter used the check-out while accompanied by me!!


Try it on your own.  Don't let anyone help you. You will be amazed how quickly you catch on.
If you can post here, you can use a self check out.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> If it's not scanning at the self checkout, then it won't scan at the cashier. And then the cashier has to phone someone to fix it. Bar codes are bar codes no matter where they are scanned.


Then the cashier will be the one fiddling with it...not me!  I like that scenario better.  In this instance, I had to go to the cashier and ask her to find the person who was supposed to be overseeing the self scanner...ergo the extra time.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 15, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Then the cashier will be the one fiddling with it...not me!  I like that scenario better.  In this instance, I had to go to the cashier and ask her to find the person who was supposed to be overseeing the self scanner...ergo the extra time.


Now there's a flashing light over the terminal. I have spent plenty of time with cashiers and wrong prices.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sale items are the worst. And I never pick up an item without a bar code. And there's always that 'it doesn't go on sale till tomorrow' explanation. Drives me crazy. Oh short trip by the way. My friend and I tip each other off about good bargains. Paper towels and toilet paper are always on sale never pay regular. And also don't believe the 'regular price' in ads on flyers.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 16, 2019)

I prefer self checkouts, and have since they first appeared, years ago. I can get out of a store much faster than those standing in the checker lines. I have never thought that using the self check is somehow letting a store take advantage of me, as expressed in some posts, here.


----------

